# Sigma 70-300mm or Nikon's 55-200mm



## VltnDennis (Sep 22, 2009)

So i want to get another lens and i would like to know if u guys had any experience with these two. I've heard the nikon 55-200 is horrible in low light conditions so that would suck , but how's the sigma? and do the extra 100mm are a big difference?


----------



## VltnDennis (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Plato (Sep 22, 2009)

VltnDennis said:


> Anyone?



Patience, my son, patience.  It's been only an hour since your first post.


----------



## jcblitz (Sep 22, 2009)

What do you mean the 55-200 is horrible in low light? I have one and it's very versatile. If there is something specific about you want to know in a situation, I can try it out and report back.


----------



## epp_b (Sep 22, 2009)

First, the 70-300 will be no better in low-light.  Both lenses are f/4-5.6.  I was in the same situation as you about a year ago.  I chose the 55-200 VR and am not disappointed.

If you want a telephoto that performs well in low-light, you'll need to spend big bucks for a long prime or 70-200/2.8.


----------



## VltnDennis (Sep 23, 2009)

so which one of those two gives u better picture quality?


----------



## Goontz (Sep 23, 2009)

Agreed that neither is a fast lens (f/4-5.6 as mentioned), so neither will be great in low light conditions. I haven't used the 70-300, but I love my 55-200VR. As far as the extra 100mm, do you need more zoom capability? What will you be shooting with it, most likely? That is definitely a pretty significant difference in focal length.


----------



## hankejp (Sep 23, 2009)

I have the 70-300. It's an ok lens. A little soft on the 300 end. I have pictures that I took with them on my Google picasa site. Not all the pictures are with the 70-300, but a lot of them are.  Anything above the 55mm in the info should be shot with the 70-300


----------



## robdavis305 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have the 55-200mm Nikon and get great pics with it. It does take horrible pics if you dont know how to use it. Ive also got the 300mm from nikon but it lacks the vr option but it takes great pics 2 if your using a tripod. On B&H you can get the 300mm for about 160.00 and that is without the VR.


----------



## benlonghair (Sep 23, 2009)

I can't speak to either lens OP is asking about, but I really like my Nikon 70-300VR. It takes some pretty decent pics.


----------



## epp_b (Sep 23, 2009)

> so which one of those two gives u better picture quality?


The 70-300 might give you an edge because it is a full-frame lens, but, _for the money_, the 55-200 gives you better quality.

Stopped down to f/8, it's nothing short of excellent.  Even wide open, it's usable as long as you don't mind corners that are a bit soft a dark (which I use to artistic effect).


----------



## NateS (Sep 23, 2009)

I had a 55-200 and moved over to the Sigma 70-300 APO.  Don't bother with the non-apo...get the APO version.

My thoughts.  The 55-200 is sharper throughout it's range...however, the Sigma is very good in the 70-200 range as well getting softer the closer you get to 300.  Keep the sigma stopped down to f/8-f/12 in good light and it's still a really sharp lens.

Sigma 70-300 APO - 170mm f/8






Sigma @ 300mm f/8 w/ some post sharpening





However, the 55-200 is excellent too and I'd give the edge in IQ to theh Nikon

Nikon @ 200mm and f5.6





Where the Sigma REALLY shines is the macro feature.  It is very sharp in macro mode and stopped down with a good flash can get you some really good shots.  Plus 1:2 and 300mm is great for bugs.

Sigma - 195mm and f/25....VERY sharp







Sigma - macro mode and 300mm f/16









So you need to decide.  Is the macro feature important to you at all?  If not, I'd go with the 55-200, if the macro is something you'd use, I'd recommend the Sigma....this thing is a crazy sleeper in the macro area.


----------



## VltnDennis (Sep 23, 2009)

NateS , those macro shots are really crisp! , will i be able to get results like that with a d40 and the 70-300mm? Also what does APO means? and does it have some kind of VR\IS ?


----------



## SushiWarrior (Sep 23, 2009)

VltnDennis said:


> NateS , those macro shots are really crisp! , will i be able to get results like that with a d40 and the 70-300mm? Also what does APO means? and does it have some kind of VR\IS ?



APO means some elements have SLD coating on them which improves image quality.


----------



## VltnDennis (Sep 23, 2009)

SushiWarrior said:


> VltnDennis said:
> 
> 
> > NateS , those macro shots are really crisp! , will i be able to get results like that with a d40 and the 70-300mm? Also what does APO means? and does it have some kind of VR\IS ?
> ...


 
Thanx for the answer


----------

